# Revision of Hernia Repair & Wound Exploration



## t.rock.tara (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Everyone,
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to code a revision of a ventral hernia repair w/mesh? No complications with mesh, but Dr. had to do revision because of testicular swelling.


----------



## mbort (Sep 11, 2008)

if your documentation supports any extra work that was involved due to the revision, then you could possibly add the 22 modifier. Currently there are no revision codes for a ventral hernia however there are codes for recurrent.

Hope this helps


----------



## t.rock.tara (Sep 11, 2008)

Would it be recurrent ventral hernia repair if it is within global dates? This second procedure was done 4 days from initial procedure and was just a revision, no additional repair. Thank you for your help!


----------



## mbort (Sep 11, 2008)

its possible, that would be something that you should confirm with your surgeon.


----------

